

Show HN: Smart email app Inky Mail now available for iOS - abgoldberg
http://appstore.com/inkymail

======
minimaxir
You did a Show HN a week ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7824929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7824929)

